# Womens teams!!!



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Here are the teams for the 2009/2010 hunting season. Like last year, y'all can decide on your team name. 
Without further adue............

Team 1
Lady Artemis
OhioB75wife
Irefuse
Soonergirl
CountryWoman
Cricket Killer

Team 2
Rachel Lee
doe_eyes76
Z28Melissa
buckeyegirl
thedogmother
Goofyswife2788

Team 3
Freesemomma
bowtechbuffy
nikkifay
Texashuntingirl
1hotdoe
Squish2519

Team 4
archermarj
SCBIRDDOGMOMMA
Nikki00
Tn.Hoytshooter
Alpinebowoman
tothewoodz

Team 5
axisbuck24
Mali
SLG2
Txbowtechlady
1Devineshooter
ladysedge

Team 6
Laurie6805
CBurch
Alphadoe
deerbecky1978
Lady531
Smurphysgirl

Team 7
Blackroesses
Nan
huntluvn
Archery Princess
Canam
MNarrowflinger

Team 8
Huntergirla
tmvidalsgirl
Nocked Nurse89
camoprincess
Bowhunterchck13
Tn Huntress

Team 9
Huntressinpink
IBIWH2008
Barb Carlson
TigergalLE
kimmiedawn
PAOUTDOORWOMAN

Team 10
absolutecool
PlainandTall
Horses&Hunting
Jag
MontanaGirl
DeeS

Team 11
Chiquita Hunt3r
Farmgirl7
deadeyedaphne
genuinejewell
Drenalinymph
TN-archerychic

Please forgive me if I made a mistake on the spelling of your names!  I couldn't read my own writing!! :lol:
Good luck to all teams and lets all have fun doing this!!! 
I'm going to sticky this and also close it, so we don't have any trouble finding it and so there isn't too much discussion on this one. We can always start another thread for discussing the contest! Thank you to all that entered and I for one, can't wait til season starts!!!!!

Dee

P.S. wow! This was my 15,000 post too!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright....it's on!!! :59:


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE that we have 11 teams for this! 

WOOT! :blob1:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

May I still Join? sorry i have been on a team the last two years, i have been so busy i did not even see the thread about teams


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

queenie3232 said:


> May I still Join? sorry i have been on a team the last two years, i have been so busy i did not even see the thread about teams


If we have a "no-show" I will for sure get you in on a team! :nod: I know on team 10, there are 2 that haven't shown up yet.........will let you know! :nod:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

There have only been two of us who have shown up on Team 8 too! 

Where are you girls?


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> There have only been two of us who have shown up on Team 8 too!
> 
> Where are you girls?




Im here Im here Im here!!! What do you mean "show up"..what did I miss?!


----------



## deerbecky1978 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just 3 of us for Team 6.


----------



## deerbecky1978 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just 5 of us on Team 6.:thumbs_do


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

So far just 4 of us on team 1. I'm new this year so maybe I'm just anxious :smile:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Team #8*

We are now "Girls Gone Huntin"


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I sent you a pm the day after you closed it! I've been in it the last 2 years and missed it by a day  I'm so bummed. Let me know if I can join if there ends up being room. Thanks and good luck to everyone. Since I didn't make it in I'll probably end up gettin a big buck! That would be my luck! I hope I do though!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

doe_eyes76 said:


> I sent you a pm the day after you closed it! I've been in it the last 2 years and missed it by a day  I'm so bummed. Let me know if I can join if there ends up being room. Thanks and good luck to everyone. Since I didn't make it in I'll probably end up gettin a big buck! That would be my luck! I hope I do though!


From the sounds of it, there will be some openings on a few teams! :nod: I am going to give the others up until Sunday the 16th to check in. 

Dee


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm Here :thumbs_up
Can't wait


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Team 6 roll call!! *I am here!!!:teeth:

Team Name????


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

*team 11*

i am here team 11. I am ready to put some points up.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

checking in........ sorry so late i am trying to get my computer up and running again!!!!!!!


----------



## sexy_shooter (Aug 31, 2009)

How does this work????


----------



## sexy_shooter (Aug 31, 2009)

How can i join??


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

camoprincess said:


> There have only been two of us who have shown up on Team 8 too!
> 
> Where are you girls?


I'm here...here I am!!!

Woohoo!


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

If theres room can I join?


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

If you need one more you can count me in. My team will be happy with my points!!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

So were there no openings left?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

queenie3232 said:


> So were there no openings left?


DeeS said that there were not.


----------

